# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  نرم افزار مدیریت مطب و کلینیک

## darna_computer

*نرم افزار مدیریت مطب و کلینیک نبض
*ثبت پرونده جدید
رزرو وقت و نوبت دهی
تاریخچه مراجعات 
کاربران با امنیت
چاپ فاکتور
حسابداری
برگردان اطلاعات
پشتیبان خودکار
یادآوری ها
شبکه منشی و پزشک
نصب روی ویندوز های مختلف
ثبت مشخصات پزشک 
جستجوی بیمار 
داشبورد مدیریتی برای پزشک

----------

